# Gap between drywall and wood beam



## schenkle (Sep 11, 2010)

Just finished drywall in our bonus room

We have several wood beams that support the ceiling and there is a gap between the wood and drywall that varies from 1/2" to 2" 

Do not want to use molding if we can avoid it

What is best way to fill the gap and minimize future cracking ?

Appreciate any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

pictures would help


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

1/2" isn't so bad, but 2" is a problem. And yes, pics would help.....


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Tear out the drywall you messed up and cut and the replacement drywall so the gap is more like 1/8". Drywall is cheap.


----------

